# dried, stuck together fur spot on Angora bunny



## momofonly (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I got my angora rabbit a few weeks ago. She's now a little over 2 months old. 

When I was handling her today, I noticed a patch of fur around one eye had some parts that were hard and stuck together.  It's been very rainy here all day. Is that what happens when angora rabbit fur gets wet?  She's in a covered hutch, but I did let her run around in the wet grass this morning.  

Thanks!


----------



## dbunni (Sep 29, 2010)

If it is around the eye, and not the main coat, it is probably not rain related.  More than likely there is an irritation in the eye/eyes and the matting is caused by weepage/discharge.  

You can do one of two things with the hair ... First, and what I would do, pluck the hair gently (it will grow back in about 2 weeks if she is on a good feed and this will give you a clean area to start anew) or 2) gently wash the area removing all the stickiness with warm water (do not use soap of any form or "scrub" as you will increase the felting process).

Rinse the eye/eyes thoroughly with an eye wash (I use Baush and Lomb...sp? it is early! for contacts).  I use a tissue or washcloth below the eye to stop anything from running into the coat.  Check the eye for any foreign matter, be sure to move all the areas and check under the skins. Look for any broken or irritated areas.  Lastly apply an eye ointment (do not use anything with Cort, if you missed the sore it will make it worse).  Continue for a week. 2 times a day.

Weepage is not uncommon in Angoras as they have a ton of hair around the eyes ... works as a funnel leading right to the eyes!  Proper care is paramount.  Some do get fall or spring allergies. I have one buck that is allergic to Sunflowers!  Since we grow our own for them, poor guy sneezes during that time!  

Best of luck, hope this helps ...

Home of way too many fuzzy friends EA & GA


----------



## momofonly (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! 

Off to get a warm washcloth...


----------



## dbunni (Sep 29, 2010)

Let me know how it goes ...


----------



## momofonly (Oct 10, 2010)

Here's an update-

I decided to take her to my vet.  He prescribed some medicine and now there is no more tearing. Turns out she had a bacterial infection. She isn't happy about having to take medicine, though. I hope she still likes me.:/


----------

